# Another first deer success story!



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I have been spending most of my time in the woods this season with my boys and trying to get them their first kill (for my two younger boys). You may recall that I had a great success story for the younger boy during youth season. Well my second youngest boy was starting to get a bit frustrated because he had not gotten an opportunity to drop a deer yet. To his credit he had passed on a few opportunities at real small bucks. He wanted either a nice buck or a doe. He was not trophy hunting but just didn't want to take a young 4-6 pointer.

So we got a chance to get out again this weekend and we were hopeful but we had unfortunately not been seeing many deer on our place the last few outings. We made it out for a short hunt Friday night and then about the same amount Saturday night. Neither of those outings even brought about so much as a sighting of a deer. Sunday morning came around and we decided to go back to the only field that has produced for us so far this year. The only difference was that we were going to have to set up on the exact opposite corner of the field from where our ground blind sat due to the wind conditions. This meant that we were going to be perched on the top of the hill with the brisk wind in our face. I was not sure how long this setup was going to last with him. About an hour in to the morning we had our first deer sighting in nearly 10 hours of sitting over the last few days! Unfortunately this sighting was three does going at Mach 3 across the field about 100 yards away and there was nothing we could do to slow them down. About 20-30 later out comes another doe from about the same area but this one was moving at a casual pace so I knew we had a chance at her despite the fact that she was working her way across the far side of the field. As she got about 2/3 of the way across she reappeared from behind a small bluff that concealed her most of the way. By this time I had already instructed my boy to get the gun ready for when she came in to view. When she did I was a bit disappointed that she was still farther away than I had hoped. I don't have a rangefinder but I know the field dimensions pretty well so I knew that she was in excess of 120 yards away. He told me he had the crosshairs on her and so I let out a mouth grunt at her and she stopped to check it out. A couple of seconds was all it took for him to pull the trigger. I saw her hind end pop straight up before taking off so I was pretty sure he had hit her and thought maybe it was a good hit. Fortunately from our vantage point we were able to see her fly in to the edge of the woods and was able to watch her the whole time. Right away my boy said, "I hit her!". I had to remind him that our hunt was not over yet and that we needed to watch closely to follow her travel in case she needed tracking. Lucky for us she headed out in to the next field and made it about 50 yards before going down. We waited for quite some time before heading down to her because I thought the last thing he needs is to watch that deer run out of his world, although I was pretty certain she was gone by the blood that I could see from our vantage point more than 200 yards away. We never were able to pinpoint the exact spot she was standing but our best guess put her at somewhere around 130 yards. And talk about a perfect shot! He took out the back of the heart and lungs. He was one happy hunter! And lucky for me he was eager to learn the art of field dressing as well. So here is a picture of my happy hunter!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to your son!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats on a great shot


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow what a shot. Good work to BKR Jr.!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats to him! Although ive never considered field dressing an art! ha, you kill it, you gut it..... the way it should be!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great job to the young lad, good to hear he likes guttin, its not my favorite part of the hunt


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good For him. Sounds like he made a real nice shot. Good job..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice story. Congrats to your son.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations to your son!


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats to the young hunter and his proud papa!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice story Brian...congrats!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay maybe I am taking it a bit too far on the "art" of field dressing but as long as I can make him believe that I may get his services for longer. He did a nice neat job, too. Dressing one that has not had the abdomen disturbed is MUCH better than the alternative.

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great story and what an incredible shot on a great deer. My son also took his first deer last week and I couldn't have been more proud. My son was ready to take on the field dressing part too but at 8 years old I wasn't sure I wanted him using an ultra sharp hunting knife yet.


----------

